# الأخبار الطبية



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

علكة لأخذ الأنسولين بدل الحقن والحبوب







أعلن صيدلي أميركي اكتشافه طريقة جديدة لإدخال مادة الأنسولين إلى الجسم عن طريق مضغ علكة بدل الأدوية الأخرى كالحقن والحبوب التي تؤخذ عن طريق الفم.
وقال روبرت دويلي من جامعة سايروكوس في نيويورك إن لديه حلا محتملا لمشكلة أن الجسم لديه آلية معينة لحماية وامتصاص الجزيئات القيمة لما تتعرض له من تلف عند وصولها إلى الأمعاء، مضيفا أن العلكة التي اخترعها تساعد الجسم على امتصاص الأنسولين بالشكل المطلوب.
وأضاف أنه من المعروف أن فيتامين ب12 تمكن حمايته بواسطة بروتين في اللعاب اسمه هابتوكورين يلتصق بالفم ويحمي المعدة، موضحا أن هذه المادة -أي هابتوكورين- عندما تصل إلى الأمعاء يتولى مجرى كيميائي آخر مساعدة الفيتامين وإدخاله إلى مجرى الدم.
ومع أن مرضى كثيرين يفضلون استخدام حبة أنسولين عن طريق الفم، فإن بعض الدراسات ذكرت أن الأنسولين يمكن أن يتحول بسهولة إلى أجزاء صغيرة بواسطة الجهاز الهضمي، وبأن مجرى الدم لا يمتص الأنزيمات الحية بسهولة.
وقال دويلي إن العلكة التي مضغتها جرذان المختبر أثبتت فعاليتها، مضيفا أن ذلك يعني أنها قد تعطي نتائج مماثلة على البشر.
يشار إلى أن بخاخ أنسولين كان قد طرح في الأسواق الأميركية عام 2006، ولكنه تم سحبه بعد عام من ذلك بسبب عدم فعاليته.​ 
المصدر

ملاحظة : بامكانكم وضع اخبار طبية جديدة مع وضع رابطها المناسب على ان تكون اخبار طازة​ 
يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

*الصداع المتكرر قد يدمر خلايا المخ*

الصداع المتكرر قد يدمر خلايا المخ 





ربطت دراسة ألمانية حديثة بين الإصابة المتكررة بصداع في الرأس بشكل متكرر وبين الضرر الدائم في خلايا المخ.
وإلى جانب ما يسببه الصداع من ألم نفسي وجسدي يتمثل في حالة الإرهاق والضعف العامة التي تعتري الجسد وعدم القدرة على التركيز فضلا عن شدة الألم، قد يصل الأمر إلى وضع أكثر خطورة -برأي الدراسة- تمتد آثاره أحيانا إلى فقدان "المادة الرمادية" في قشرة المخ.
وفي هذا الصدد يقول مدير المستشفى الطبي للأعصاب بجامعة آيسن غربي ألمانيا البروفيسور هانز كريستوف دينر لمجلة "برجيت وومان" الألمانية "إذا استمر صداع الرأس لفترات متقطعة تزيد عن خمسة أعوام، لن يستطيع المريض أن يتحرر من الألم مطلقا".
وأشار دينر إلى أنه لا يمكن معالجة الصداع بأي حال من الأحوال إلا عندما يتم تحديد سببه بشكل مبكر واستهداف ذلك السبب ومعالجته. وأضاف "حينها فقط يمكن منع إصابة الشخص بالمضاعفات ومنها الإصابة بضعف الذاكرة".
كما اعتبر أن تحديد سبب الصداع في حد ذاته أمر ليس بالهين, قائلا "هناك نحو 243 نوعا لصداع الرأس مدرجة بالقائمة التي أعلنتها منظمة الصحة العالمية حول أنواع الصداع المختلفة، وفيها يحتل الصداع النصفي المركز الأول".
وحذر دينر قائلا "من وصلت حالته إلى درجة متقدمة يحتاج معها إلى تناول المسكنات بصفة متكررة مثلا في عشرة أيام من الشهر، لن يجدي معه العلاج نفعا".
ونصح بنوع من "العلاج المتكامل" الذي يجمع بين الأدوية وعلاج السلوك المعرفي مثل تمارين الاسترخاء وأساليب التخلص من التوتر والقلق والممارسة الدائمة لرياضة زيادة قدرة التحمل حتى يتم تحاشي إحداث أي ضرر "بالمادة الرمادية" في المخ.
يشار إلى أن المادة الرمادية تسمى كذلك بسبب لونها الظاهر للعين المجردة، وهي تمثل قشرة المخ. وتبين تحت الملاحظة المجهرية أن هذه المادة مكونة أساسا من أجسام رخوية نجمية الشكل تشكل أجسام الخلايا العصبية، في حين أن المادة البيضاء يتكون قوامها من الألياف العصبية.​ 
يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

*أورام الثدي الصغيرة قد تحتاج مزيدا من العلاج*

أورام الثدي الصغيرة قد تحتاج مزيدا من العلاج ​ 




​ 
قال باحثون أميركيون إن أورام الثدي الصغيرة التي يبدو أن صاحبتها شفيت منها بعد إجراء الجراحة، يحتمل بشكل كبير أن تعود مجددا إذا كانت من النوع المعروف باسم "إتشايار-2" الإيجابي.​ 
وقالت الطبيبة أنا أم غونزالس أنغولا من مركز أندرسون الطبي للسرطان في هيوستن والتي قادت فريق البحث، إن النساء اللاتي يعانين من هذه الأنواع من الأورام قد يحتجن إلى علاج إضافي بعقاقير مثل "هيرسيبتين"، مشيرة إلى أن الأطباء في العادة لا يعالجون الأورام الصغيرة بهذا العقار.​ 
ووفقا للدراسة فإن 23% من المريضات اللاتي يعانين من هذا النوع من الأورام بحجم سنتيمتر واحد أو أصغر، عانين من عودة الأورام بعد الجراحة.​ 
وشملت الدراسة أكثر من 1300 سيدة في الفترة بين عامي 1990 و2003.​ 
الكل من نفس المصدر
http://www.6abib.com/news/articles.php?id=512​


----------



## جيلان (11 مايو 2010)

*رائع حبيبتى وفى فكرة حلوة كمان ان كل الاخبار الى ليها علاقة ببعض يكونو بموضوع واحد كان استاذى قلم حر بيعملها *
*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الاخبار ومنتظرين الباقى يا جميلة*
*متابعة ..*


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *رائع حبيبتى وفى فكرة حلوة كمان ان كل الاخبار الى ليها علاقة ببعض يكونو بموضوع واحد كان استاذى قلم حر بيعملها *
> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الاخبار ومنتظرين الباقى يا جميلة*
> *متابعة ..*


 
اشكرك ياقلبي على محبتك وعلى مرورك الحلوووو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (12 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههه مبسوطة الك يا عزيزتي 
بجد موضوع فكرته حلووة 
وبتستحقي التقييم 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك المميز​


----------



## اني بل (12 مايو 2010)

joyful song قال:


> هههههههههههههه مبسوطة الك يا عزيزتي
> 
> بجد موضوع فكرته حلووة
> وبتستحقي التقييم
> ...


 
ميرسي ياعسل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (12 مايو 2010)

التدخين يزيد مخاطر الإصابة بسرطان القولون والمستقيم 






حذرت دراسة طبية المدخنين من أنهم أكثر عرضة للإصابة بسرطان القولون وكذلك احتمالات الوفاة بسبب هذا السرطان.

وجاء في الدراسة التي أجراها باحثون إيطاليون ونشرت نتائجها في العدد الأخير من مجلة الجمعية الطبية الأميركية أن تدخين التبغ يزيد مخاطر نشوء سرطان القولون بنسبة 18%، ويزيد مخاطر الوفاة بسبب هذا الورم الخبيث بنسبة 25%، مقارنة بغير المدخنين.

وبحسب المؤلف الرئيسي للدراسة إدواردو بوتيري اختصاصي الإحصاء الحيوي وزملائه في قسم الأوبئة والإحصائيات الحيوية بالمعهد الأوروبي للأورام في ميلانو بإيطاليا، فإن التحليل الإحصائي يظهر ارتباطاً كبيراً بين التدخين والإصابات والوفيات الناجمة عن سرطان القولون والمستقيم.

وعي

وتشدد الدراسة على أهمية وعي الجمهور بأن التدخين يزيد مخاطر الإصابة بالسرطان، ليس فقط في الأعضاء المتصلة مباشرة بمسرطنات التبغ كالرئتين والبلعوم والحنجرة والجهاز الهضمي العلوي، بل أيضاً في أعضاء معرضة بشكل غير مباشر لنواتج تفكك التبغ، كالبنكرياس والكلى والمثانة وعنق الرحم والقولون والمستقيم.

وتذكر الإحصاءات الواردة في الدراسة أن التبغ مسؤول عن نحو 100 مليون وفاة خلال القرن الماضي، وأكثر من خمسة ملايين وفاة سنوياً. ومع ذلك، تشير الدراسة إلى أنه لا يزال هناك مليار مدخن بمختلف أرجاء العالم.

وقام بوتيري وزملاؤه بتحليل بيانات ومعطيات من 106 دراسات رصد ومتابعة سابقة، وتتراوح هذه الدراسات بين التجريبية المحدودة التي تشمل عدة مئات من المشاركين فقط ودراسات مسحية واسعة جداً تتجاوز نطاقاتها مليون مشارك.

وعندما نظر الباحثون في الإطار العام لمخاطر الإصابة التي أجملوها، وجدوا أن تدخين التبغ مرتبط بزيادة نسبتها 18% في احتمالات الإصابة بسرطان القولون والمستقيم.

ويضيف الباحثون أنهم وجدوا هناك تناسباً طردياً بين زيادة مخاطر الإصابة بهذا السرطان والزيادة في عدد السجائر والعلب المستهلكة يومياً، وخاصة مضروب عدد علب السجائر المستهلكة يومياً في عدد سنوات التدخين.

ويظهر التحليل الإحصائي أن زيادة مخاطر الإصابة لدى المدخنين تبدأ بعد السنة العاشرة من التدخين، وتزداد طردياً حتى تصل إلى الأهمية الإحصائية بعد 30 عاماً من التدخين. ​


----------



## اني بل (12 مايو 2010)

العسل قد يكون بديلا للمواد الحافظة 






قال باحث أميركي إن العسل يمكن أن يكون بديلاً عن المواد الحافظة التي تضاف إلى بعض الأطعمة من أجل تخزينها وجعلها صالحة لأطول فترة ممكنة بسبب احتوائه على مواد مضادة للأكسدة.

واستبدل الباحث نيكي إنغيسيز الأحماض الأمينية (EDTA) لمنع الزيت الموجود في مرق السلطة وفي سائل الذرة الحلو الذي يوضع في الكثير من منتجات المرق لإعطائها نكهة ومذاقاً حلواً، من التأكسد.

وقال إنغيسيز وهو مساعد بروفيسور في قسم كيمياء الأغذية بجامعة إلينوي "تبين لنا أن المواد المضادة للأكسدة في العسل حافظت على نوعية مرق السلطة لنحو تسعة أشهر وجعلت مذاقها الحلو طبيعياً".

وأضاف أنه أجرى اختبارات على 19 نوعا من العسل لمعرفة تأثيرها وخصائصها وقدرتها على حفظ المواد التي تضاف إليها، فتبين أن معظمها يحتوي على مركبات بإمكانها حفظ الأغذية لعدة أشهر.​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2010)




----------



## 5teena (13 مايو 2010)

احييكى على مواضيعك الرائعة


----------



## النهيسى (13 مايو 2010)

مواضيع هامه ومفيده

ومجهود جميل جداا

شكراااا ليكم​


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)

5teena قال:


> احييكى على مواضيعك الرائعة


 
شكرااا" كثثير  لتشجيعكم بجد مؤثر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> مواضيع هامه ومفيده​
> 
> ومجهود جميل جداا​
> 
> شكراااا ليكم​


 
ميرسي كثثير 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

التدخين يزيد مخاطر الإصابة بسرطان القولون والمستقيم 







حذرت دراسة طبية المدخنين من أنهم أكثر عرضة للإصابة بسرطان القولون وكذلك احتمالات الوفاة بسبب هذا السرطان.

وجاء في الدراسة التي أجراها باحثون إيطاليون ونشرت نتائجها في العدد الأخير من مجلة الجمعية الطبية الأميركية أن تدخين التبغ يزيد مخاطر نشوء سرطان القولون بنسبة 18%، ويزيد مخاطر الوفاة بسبب هذا الورم الخبيث بنسبة 25%، مقارنة بغير المدخنين.

وبحسب المؤلف الرئيسي للدراسة إدواردو بوتيري اختصاصي الإحصاء الحيوي وزملائه في قسم الأوبئة والإحصائيات الحيوية بالمعهد الأوروبي للأورام في ميلانو بإيطاليا، فإن التحليل الإحصائي يظهر ارتباطاً كبيراً بين التدخين والإصابات والوفيات الناجمة عن سرطان القولون والمستقيم.

وعي

وتشدد الدراسة على أهمية وعي الجمهور بأن التدخين يزيد مخاطر الإصابة بالسرطان، ليس فقط في الأعضاء المتصلة مباشرة بمسرطنات التبغ كالرئتين والبلعوم والحنجرة والجهاز الهضمي العلوي، بل أيضاً في أعضاء معرضة بشكل غير مباشر لنواتج تفكك التبغ، كالبنكرياس والكلى والمثانة وعنق الرحم والقولون والمستقيم.

وتذكر الإحصاءات الواردة في الدراسة أن التبغ مسؤول عن نحو 100 مليون وفاة خلال القرن الماضي، وأكثر من خمسة ملايين وفاة سنوياً. ومع ذلك، تشير الدراسة إلى أنه لا يزال هناك مليار مدخن بمختلف أرجاء العالم.

وقام بوتيري وزملاؤه بتحليل بيانات ومعطيات من 106 دراسات رصد ومتابعة سابقة، وتتراوح هذه الدراسات بين التجريبية المحدودة التي تشمل عدة مئات من المشاركين فقط ودراسات مسحية واسعة جداً تتجاوز نطاقاتها مليون مشارك.

وعندما نظر الباحثون في الإطار العام لمخاطر الإصابة التي أجملوها، وجدوا أن تدخين التبغ مرتبط بزيادة نسبتها 18% في احتمالات الإصابة بسرطان القولون والمستقيم.

ويضيف الباحثون أنهم وجدوا هناك تناسباً طردياً بين زيادة مخاطر الإصابة بهذا السرطان والزيادة في عدد السجائر والعلب المستهلكة يومياً، وخاصة مضروب عدد علب السجائر المستهلكة يومياً في عدد سنوات التدخين.

ويظهر التحليل الإحصائي أن زيادة مخاطر الإصابة لدى المدخنين تبدأ بعد السنة العاشرة من التدخين، وتزداد طردياً حتى تصل إلى الأهمية الإحصائية بعد 30 عاماً من التدخين​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

العسل قد يكون بديلا للمواد الحافظة 






قال باحث أميركي إن العسل يمكن أن يكون بديلاً عن المواد الحافظة التي تضاف إلى بعض الأطعمة من أجل تخزينها وجعلها صالحة لأطول فترة ممكنة بسبب احتوائه على مواد مضادة للأكسدة.

واستبدل الباحث نيكي إنغيسيز الأحماض الأمينية (EDTA) لمنع الزيت الموجود في مرق السلطة وفي سائل الذرة الحلو الذي يوضع في الكثير من منتجات المرق لإعطائها نكهة ومذاقاً حلواً، من التأكسد.

وقال إنغيسيز وهو مساعد بروفيسور في قسم كيمياء الأغذية بجامعة إلينوي "تبين لنا أن المواد المضادة للأكسدة في العسل حافظت على نوعية مرق السلطة لنحو تسعة أشهر وجعلت مذاقها الحلو طبيعياً".

وأضاف أنه أجرى اختبارات على 19 نوعا من العسل لمعرفة تأثيرها وخصائصها وقدرتها على حفظ المواد التي تضاف إليها، فتبين أن معظمها يحتوي على مركبات بإمكانها حفظ الأغذية لعدة أشهر.​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

نقص فيتامين "د" يؤدي لأمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية 






يرتبط نقص فيتامين "د" تقليديا بضعف العضلات والعظام. لكن باحثين تنامت لديهم الأدلة على ارتباط نقص فيتامين "د" النشط في الدورة الدموية بزيادة مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية.

هذا يعني عامل إصابة جديد يضاف لارتفاع ضغط الدم والبدانة ومرض السكري، فضلا عن حالات القلب والشرايين الرئيسة كالسكتات وقصور القلب الاحتقاني، حسب "مراجعة" للأبحاث السابقة ستنشر بعد أيام في دورية "مجلة الكلية الأميركية لطب القلب".

وأوردت المراجعة توصيات عملية للفحص الجماعي لانخفاض مستويات فيتامين "د" النشط وعلاجها، خاصة للمعرضين لمخاطر إصابة كمرضى القلب أو البول السكري.

ويقول خبراء طب القلب الوقائي بمعهد ميد أميركا للقلب بكنساس سيتي إن نقص فيتامين "د" عامل جديد غير مُعَرّف لمخاطر أمراض القلب، ينبغي فحصه جماعيا واستدراكه، حيث يسهل تقييم النقص وتتاح مكملات الفيتامين آمنة ورخيصة.

تضاعف مخاطر الإصابة

ويقدر أن نصف الراشدين ونحو ثلث الأطفال والمراهقين بأميركا لديهم نقص فيتامين "د" النشط. هذا النقص يُفعّل نظام رينين -أنجيوستِنسِن- ألدوستيرون الذي يرفع ضغط الدم، وبذلك يهيئ المرضى لارتفاع ضغط الدم وتصلب القلب والأوعية الدموية وزيادة سماكتها.

كذلك يُبدّل نقص فيتامين "د" مستويات الهرمونات ووظيفة المناعة، مما يزيد مخاطر الإصابة بالسكري، المساهم الرئيس في الإصابة بأمراض القلب والأوعية.

وتشير معطيات دراسة فرامِنغَم للقلب إلى أن المرضى بمستويات فيتامين "د" تحت 15 نانوغراما للمليلتر، أكثر تعرضًا بمرتين لأزمة قلبية أو سكتة خلال خمس سنوات، مقارنة بمستوياته الأعلى.

لكن تساوت المخاطر عندما اقتصر الحساب على العوامل التقليدية. لذلك ينبغي استعادة المستويات الطبيعية للفيتامين، للحفاظ على صحة الجهاز العضلي الهيكلي، وتحسين صحة القلب وآفاقها.

وهناك حاجة لتجارب عشوائية واسعة ومحكومة لتحديد ما إذا كانت مكملات فيتامين "د" تخفض بالفعل حالات ووفيات أمراض القلب مستقبلاً.



مصادر فيتامين "د"

وجد الباحثون أن نقص فيتامين "د" أكثر انتشارًا مما يعتقد، مما يبرر الاهتمام بعلاجه. ورغم أن معظم متطلبات الجسم من الفيتامين قد تأتي من التعرض للشمس. لكن العيش بالأماكن المغلقة واستخدام عازلات الأشعة يمنع 99% من تكوين فيتامين "د" بالجلد، فهناك أشخاص كثيرون لا ينتجون كفايتهم.

فقد تقلصت أوقات المعيشة خارج المباني، وقلت قدرة المسنين والبُدن على توليف الفيتامين استجابة لأشعة الشمس. ورغم أن التقليل من عازلات الشمس مرغوب فيه، فإن استخدامها للوقاية من سرطان الجلد ضروري لمن يتعرض للشمس أكثر من 15 إلى 30 دقيقة.

يمكن استهلاك فيتامين "د" بوصفه مكملات أو أغذية مصادرها سمك السلمون والسردين وزيت كبد سمك القد والأطعمة المدعّمة بالفيتامين كالحليب والغلال.

إستراتيجيات العلاج

عوامل نقص فيتامين "د" هي الشيخوخة، صبغة الجلد القاتمة، البعد عن خط الاستواء، فصل الشتاء، التدخين، البدانة، مرض الكلى والكبد، وبعض الأدوية.

لدى غياب توجيهات إكلينيكية واضحة، وضع المؤلفون توصيات محددة لاستعادة مستويات فيتامين "د" المثلى والحفاظ عليها لمرضى القلب والأوعية الدموية.

بداية ينبغي علاج هؤلاء المرضى بخمسين ألف وحدة دولية من فيتامين "د2" أو "د3" مرة أسبوعيا لمدة 8 إلى 12 أسبوعا.

العلاج الوقائي ينبغي أن يستمر باستخدام إحدى الإستراتيجيات: خمسين ألف وحدة دولية من فيتامين "د2" أو "د3" كل أسبوعين، أو من ألف لألفي وحدة "د3" يوميا، أو التعرض يوميا لأشعة الشمس عشر دقائق لبيض البشرة وأطول من ذلك لغيرهم بين العاشرة صباحا والثالثة ظهرا.

تبدو مكملات فيتامين "د" آمنة. وقد تحدث حالات تسمم نادرة بفيتامين "د" مسببة ارتفاع مستويات الكالسيوم وحصى الكلى، لدى تناول أكثر من عشرين ألف وحدة يوميا.​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

طريقة جديدة لإزالة الوشم من دون ألم





​ 
توصل طبيب بريطاني إلى إزالة الوشم من دون ألم أو تقرحات، الأمر الذي قد يساعد الملايين على التخلص من هذه المشكلة.
وذكرت صحيفة "الدايلي مايل" أمس الأربعاء أن الدكتور ستيوارت هاريسون مدير "عيادات أكسفورد للجلدية" بدأ أخيرًا إزالة الوشم وذلك بغرز إبرٍ صغيرة جدا في الجلد تحتوي على كريم Rejuvi تساعد على إخراج الحبر الذي يستخدم في الوشم ودفعه إلى سطح الجلد، وبذلك تتكون قشرة يتم التخلص منها خلال فترة تتراوح بين ستة وثمانية أسابيع.
ويستخدم هاريسون الطريقة نفسها المستخدمة في دق الوشم على الجلد وهي غرز الإبر فيه.
وقال هاريسون "إن هذه الطريقة العلاجية يمكن وصفها بأنها غير مريحة لكن لا يمكن القول إنها مؤلمة"، وأضاف أنها أقل ألمًا من حفر الوشم نفسه، وأقل ألما من العلاج بالليزر. ​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

العسل وأعشاب البحر لعلاج القروح وتجنب بتر الأعضاء 







صنع باحثون نيوزيلنديون ضمادات من العسل ومستخلصات الأعشاب البحرية لمعالجة الجروح.
وقال باحثون في جامعة وايكاتو إن الضمادات يمكن استخدامها لمعالجة تقرحات الأقدام والسيقان والحروق والأجزاء المصابة بالالتهابات في الجسم.
وتوقع خبراء أن تصل قيمة المشتريات من المنتج الجديد بعد طرحه في الأسواق إلى نحو 12 مليار دولار أميركي بحلول العام 2012.
وكان رئيس جامعة وايكاتو بيتر مولان صنع نموذجاً أولياً لهذه الضمادات قبل نحو ست سنوات.
وتمتاز هذه الضمادات المصنوعة من العسل والأعشاب البحرية بأنها جافة وتحتوي على خصائص مضادة للبكتيريا والالتهابات وهي لا تلتصق بالجلد ولذا من السهولة تغييرها ولا يسبب نزعها أي ألم للمرضى.
وقال مولان "إن هذه الضمادات مفيدة بشكل خاص للمصابين بجروح مزمنة بسبب مرض السكري والذين يعانون من التقرحات في الأقدام والسيقان".
وبحسب ما أضاف مولان "يعني إنه سيكون ممكنا شفاء جروح المصابين بالمرض وعدم الاضطرار إلى عمليات بتر تكون غالباً ضرورية بسبب العجز عن شفاء الجروح".​


----------



## اني بل (17 مايو 2010)

الإرضاع الطبيعي يساعد الأم على إنقاص وزنها 







ذكرت دراسة نشرت في المجلة العالمية للإرضاع من الثدي أن الإرضاع الطبيعي يساعد الأم على التخلص من الوزن الزائد.
وأجرى باحثون في جامعة جورجيا الأميركية دراسة من أجل معرفة التأثير الذي يتركه إرضاع الأم لطفلها من الثدي عليها من ناحية الوزن.

وسجل الباحثون التغيرات التي طرأت على أوزان 24 أمّاً  تتراوح أعمارهن ما بين 19 و42 سنة، حيث تبين أن النساء اللواتي أرضعن أطفالهن من الثدي فقدن وزناً أكثر من نظيراتهن اللواتي كن يرضعن أطفالهن حليباً صناعياً وأحياناً من الثدي.
ويقول الباحثون إن دراستهم تقدم "دليلاً آخر على أن الإرضاع من الثدي وحده يساعد الأمهات على التخلص من الأوزان الزائدة حتى خلال المراحل الأولى التي تلي الولادة".
وتخلص الدراسة إلى ضرورة تشجيع الأمهات على الإرضاع فقط من الثدي من أجل التخلص من الوزن الزائد وتجنب البدانة.​


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

تجربة علاج كيميائي لسرطان الرئة تظهر إمكانات واعدة ​ 





​ 
أظهرت تجربة علاجية يابانية باستخدام عقاريْ علاج كيميائي مجرّبين لعلاج أورام سرطانية مختلفة، أنهما معاً بديل واعد للعلاج التقليدي أو القياسي لحالات سرطان الرئة المتقدمة، وفقاً لمصادر الجمعية الأميركية لأبحاث السرطان، التي نشرت حصيلة التجربة بدوريتها "أبحاث السرطان الإكلينيكية".
وأجريت التجربة العلاجية بعدة مراكز، وفي مرحلتها الثانية شارك في التجربة 56 مريضاً لديهم حالات متقدمة من مرض سرطان الرئة الشائع.
وكانت نتائج تجربة استخدام عقاريْ S-1 وإرينوتيكان من حيث مستوى الاستجابة، واستمرار حياة المرضى بدون تفاقم السرطان، وإجمالي مدة البقاء، مماثلة أو أفضل من النتائج الواردة عن المعالجة القياسية بنظام علاج كيميائي بلاتيني.
سميّة العلاج البلاتيني
ونظراً لأنها تجربة أحادية المسار، إذ تلقى جميع المشاركين نفس العلاج التجريبي، بدون مجموعة مقارنة تعالج بالعلاج الكيميائي القياسي، لم يتمكن الباحثون من المقارنة المباشرة بين فوائد كل من طريقتي العلاج.
بيد أنهم لم يذكروا ما إن كانت آثار العلاج التجريبي الجانبية أقل حدة من تلك الناجمة عادة عن العلاج القياسي. ويبدو أن المرضى وأطباءهم المعالجين رافضون لسُميّة العلاج الكيميائي البلاتيني القياسي، نظراً لقلة فائدته في استمرار حياة المرضى، مما يعزز الحاجة لعلاجات فاعلة بآثار سُميّة أقل.
ويقول مؤلف الدراسة وأستاذ الأورام بكلية طب جامعة كِنكي بأوساكا في اليابان إيسامو أوكاموتو إنه ينبغي إجراء دراسة علاجية "ثنائية المسار" للمقارنة المباشرة بين العلاج التجريبي والعلاج القياسي للتثبت من أي فوائد تتعلق بإطالة بقاء المرضى لدى استخدام عقاريْ S-1 وإرينوتيكان.
ثلاث آليات عمل
وكان عقار S-1 قد أقرّ استخدامه في اليابان وكوريا، حيث أظهر فائدة ملموسة في علاج سرطان الجهاز الهضمي، لكنه لا يزال قيد التجارب الإكلينيكية في بلاد أخرى، كأوروبا والولايات المتحدة.
هذا العقار المتعدد الأوجه والمتاح في صورة كبسولات، يعمل بثلاث آليات مختلفة. يتفكك في إحداها إلى فلوروراسيل (5-FU)، بمجرد وجوده بالجسم. والفلوروراسيل عقار علاج كيميائي يستخدم كثيراً لعلاج سرطانات القولون والمستقيم وغيرها.
وهناك جزء ثان من عقار S-1 يستمر في إنتاج فلوروراسيل بمستوى ثابت، أما الجزء الثالث فهو مصمم ليتصدى لآثار فلوروراسيل السامة، كالغثيان والقيء.
أما إرينوتيكان فهو عقار يُحقن بالوريد، وتم تطويره واختباره أصلاً في اليابان، وتم إقراره بالولايات المتحدة في 1994، وكثيراً ما يستخدم لعلاج سرطان القولون. ويستخدم حاليا في اليابان لعلاج سرطان الرئة، لكنه لا يستخدم هكذا في البلاد الأخرى.
مستوى الاستجابة والبقاء
يعتقد الباحثون اليابانيون أن الجمع بين عقاريْ S-1 وإرينوتيكان يقدم تأثيراً تضامنياً. فعندما اختبر عقار S-1 كخط علاجي كيميائي أول لحالات سرطان الرئة المتقدمة، كان مستوى الاستجابة 22%، مع استمرار البقاء لفترات متوسطها 10.2 أشهر.
لإنجاز هذه الدراسة، انتظم في هذه التجربة مرضى لديهم حالات سرطان رئة متقدمة لم يتلقوا أي علاج، في 14 مركزاً علاجياً باليابان، حيث تلقوا في المتوسط خمس دورات من العلاج التجريبي. وكان مستوى الاستجابة 28%، ومتوسط البقاء دون تفاقم السرطان نحو خمسة أشهر، ومتوسط البقاء الإجمالي 15 شهرا.
يرى أوكاموتو أن هذه النتائج إيجابية لدى مقارنتها بنتائج تجارب ثنائية المسار بالعلاج الكيميائي البلاتيني، حيث تراوحت مستويات الاستجابة لها بين 17 و33%، وتراوحت فترات البقاء دون تفاقم حالات السرطان بين ثلاثة وخمسة أشهر، ومتوسط البقاء الإجمالي من سبعة إلى 14 شهرا.
ويؤكد الباحث أن هذا العلاج التجريبي بديل واعد، لكنه يحتاج لمزيد من الاختبارات من خلال تجارب عشوائية ثنائية المسار.​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

"ريد بول" يزيد خطر الإصابة بالجلطة الدماغية   







حذر باحثون أستراليون اليوم السبت من أن تناول علبة معدنية أو قارورة من مشروب الطاقة (ريد بول) يوميا يمكن أن يزيد خطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب والجلطة الدماغية حتى بالنسبة إلى اليافعين.
وذكرت الدارسة أن تناول علبة معدنية سعة 250 مليلتر من هذا المشروب "الذي يزودك بجناحين للتحليق" كما يصفه البعض يزيد "لزوجة" الدم ويفاقم خطر الإصابة بالجلطة الدماغية.
وقال الاختصاصي في أمراض القلب في مستشفى إديلايد الملكي بأستراليا الباحث الدكتور سكوت ولوفبي إنه "بعد ساعة على تناول مشروب ريد بول تتوقف أجهزة الدم عن العمل بشكل طبيعي".
وأضاف أن هذه العوارض "يمكن توقعها عند المصابين بالأمراض القلبية الوعائية".
وذكر أنه "إذا ازدادت اللزوجة وتراجع تأثير الأوعية الدموية فإن هذا يزيد الأمر تعقيدا"، مشيرا إلى أن الأمر يصبح أكثر خطورة في حال إصابة المرء بضغط الدم أو أمراض القلب والأوعية.
وقال إنه شعر بـ"القلق" لدرجة أنه امتنع عن تناول مشروب "ريد بول" خشية خطره عليه.
ويحتوي هذا المشروب على نسبة عالية من الكافيين، حيث تحتوي علبة معدنية عادية على ثمانين ميلغراما من هذه المادة.
وقد حظرت بيعه دول مثل النرويج وأورغواي والدانمارك بسبب أخطاره الصحية المحتملة، ولكن ذلك لم يمنع الشركة المصنعة له من بيع حوالى 3.5 مليارات علبة معدنية وقارورة في 143 دولة في العالم العام الماضي.

في أخباار كثثيرة وطازة كمااان لكن بالنسبة الي أكتفي بهذا القدر واللي يحب يوسع 
له جل شكري
امنى اخباري تكون عجبتكم
الى اللقاء​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

فقر الدم المنجلي يؤثر على الدماغ عند الانسان​ 
27/05/2010 12:16:22​ 

يبدو أن فقر الدم المنجلي يضعف وظائف الدماغ لراشدين يشهدون مضاعفات قليلة أو معتدلة لهذا المرض الوراثي، وفقا لنتائج​ 






​ 
*أول دراسة تتناول الأداء الإدراكي للراشدين المصابين بالمرض المعروف أيضا بمرض خلايا الدم المنجلية، بحسب بيان تلقته الجزيرة نت من معاهد الصحة القومية الأميركية.**وينجم هذا المرض عن تبدل أحد الجينات، مما يؤدي لإنتاج هيموغلوبين شاذ، فتتخذ خلايا الدم الحمراء مع الهيموغلوبين الشاذ شكل حرف “سي” أو المنجل، وتصبح قاسية ولزجة، وتتخثر الخلايا الهلالية الشكل وتعرقل تدفق الدم مسببة ألما شديدا وتلفا عضويا.**قارنت الدراسة المتعددة المراكز وظائف الدماغ والفحوصات التصويرية لمرضى راشدين يشهدون مضاعفات قليلة لفقر الدم المنجلي بنظيراتها لدى راشدين غير مصابين بالمرض.**فكانت نتائج وظائف الدماغ للمرضى الراشدين، في المتوسط، ضمن النطاق الطبيعي، لكن المرضى الذين حققوا نتائج دون المستويات العادية كانوا ضعف أمثالهم الأصحاء.**وكان المرضى المسنون هم المرجح تحصيلهم نتائج أكثر انخفاضا ولديهم أقل مستويات للهيموغلوبين (بروتين خلايا الدم الحمراء الحامل للأكسجين)، مقارنة بمرضى سجّلوا نتائج أعلى، لكن نتائج تصوير الدماغ بالرنين المغناطيسي لم تفسر اختلافات النتائج.*
*نوعية الحياة*
*أجرى الدراسة باحثون في 12 مركزا شاملا لفقر الدم المنجلي برعاية معاهد الصحة القومية، ونشرت حصيلتها بدورية “مجلة الجمعية الطبية الأميركية”، ورافقها تعليق على النتائج.**وتبين أن بعض الراشدين المرضى بفقر الدم المنجلي قد يشهدون مشكلات إدراكية، كصعوبة تنظيم أفكارهم واتخاذ القرارات والتعلم، حتى لو لم يعانوا مضاعفات شديدة، كالسكتات المتصلة بمرضهم.**يمكن لهذه التحديات التأثير البالغ في نوعية حياة المريض، وهناك حاجة قائمة لتناول هذه الهموم كجزء من منهج شامل لإدارة مرض الخلايا المنجلية.**فحص الباحثون الوظائف الإدراكية عند 149 مريضا، أعمارهم بين 19 و55 عاما، وقارنوها بنتائج 47 مشاركا من الأصحاء بنفس الأعمار والمستوى التعليمي والمجتمع والعرق.**في اختبارات القدرة الفكرية والذاكرة القصيرة المدى وسرعة المعالجة والانتباه، كان عدد المرضى الذين حصّلوا نتائج منخفضة أكبر من عدد نظرائهم الأصحاء.*
*تجربة سريرية*
*ولم يكن للمرضى المشاركين تاريخ إصابة بالفشل العضوي والسكتات وارتفاع ضغط الدم والمؤثرات الأخرى في وظائف الدماغ.**يرى الباحثون ضرورة دراسة قدرة العلاجات الراهنة، كعمليات نقل الدم، في الحفاظ على وظائف الدماغ أو عكس مسار تدهورها.**هذه التأثيرات وُجِدت لدى المرضى ذوي المضاعفات السريرية المعتدلة، مما يثير سؤالا حول ضرورة إعطاء العلاجات لجميع المرضى منعا لنشوء هذه المشكلات.**يقوم الباحثون حاليا بتجنيد مشاركين من مرضى فقر الدم المنجلي للمشاركة في تجربة سريرية لتحديد ما إذا كان نقل الدم للمرضى يحفظ وظائفهم الإدراكية أم لا. سيتلقى المشاركون نقلا للدم كل ثلاثة أو أربعة أسابيع، ولمدة 6 أشهر كجزء من دراسة سريرية.**هناك نحو 70 ألفا بأميركا حاملا لهذا المرض الذي توفي بسببه أطفال كُثر في الماضي، لكن العلاجات الجديدة مكنت المرضى من العيش الجيد حتى منتصف العمر أو بعده.*
*السكتة الدماغية*
*ومع زيادة الذين يعيشون إلى سن الرشد، لا يغطي مقدمو الرعاية الصحية المضاعفات غير المعروفة سابقا كالتدهور الإدراكي.**وأظهرت دراسات أجريت لوظائف دماغ الأطفال المرضى بفقر الدم المنجلي أن بعضهم، ولو لم يُصب بالسكتة الدماغية، فقد شهد إصابة دماغية صامتة.**ويعاني مرضى آخرون -بدون تغيرات واضحة بصور الدماغ- مستوى معينا من الاختلال الإدراكي الوظيفي يتفاقم مع العمر. والسكتة الدماغية إحدى مضاعفات المرض الشائعة، وتؤدي لصعوبات في التعلم وتلف دائم بالدماغ وإعاقة طويلة الأمد والشلل والموت.*​ 
*http://www.panet.co.il/online/articles/43/44/S-299042,43,44.html*
*من هذا الموقع أخبارنا *


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

حفنة فستق تقي من السرطان

26/05/2010 11:58:27

​
توصل علماء أميركيون إلى أن حفنة من الفستق يوميا يمكن أن تساعد في تدمير الكوليسترول الضار وتدرأ أمراض القلب وتقي من السرطان. 








*ومن المعلوم أن الفستق مليء بمضادات الأكسدة التي تحمي الخلايا من التلف بفعل المواد الكيميائية الضارة أو ما يعرف كيميائيا بالجذور الحرة (free radicals).**وتأتي هذه النتائج عقب بحث سابق وجد أن الفستق يساعد في تدمير الكوليسترول الضار الذي يمكن أن يؤدي إلى أزمة قلبية وسكتة دماغية.**وقالت الأستاذة بني كريس إثرتون من جامعة بنسلفانيا إن الدراسة السابقة بينت فوائد الفستق في خفض الدهون والبروتينات الشحمية التي تعتبر عامل خطر في الإصابة بأمراض القلب.**وأضافت أن الدراسة الجديدة تبيّن تأثيرا إضافيا للفستق ومن ثم هناك فوائد صحية متعددة لتناوله.**فقد وجدت الدراسة الجديدة أن الفستق أغنى بكثير بمضادات الأكسدة الغذائية الرئيسية مثل اللوتين وبيتا كاروتين وغاما توكوفيرول ومن مكسرات أخرى.**ويذكر أن بيتا كاروتين تتحول إلى فيتامين أي الذي يقي من السرطان وغاما توكوفيرول هو شكل شائع من فيتامين إيه الذي يمنع أمراض القلب. أما اللوتين فإنه يوجد في الخضروات الورقية الداكنة وهو مهم للبصر وصحة الجلد. 

**ويعتقد أن مضادات الأكسدة تمنع أيضا الكوليسترول من الدخول إلى جدران الأوعية الدموية فتسبب التهابات.**وعندما اختبر الباحثون تأثير الفستق على مستويات مضادات الأكسدة وجدوا أن مضادات الأكسدة للمشاركين أكبر بكثير في دمائهم وكانت تركيزات الكوليسترول أقل عندما أكلوا المكسرات.**وخلال التجربة أكل المشاركون ثلاث وجبات مختلفة لمدة شهر، وجبة عادية مخفضة للكوليسترول ليس فيها مكسرات، واثنتين آخريين متشابهتين الأولى فيها نحو 43 غراما والثانية نحو 86 غراما من الفستق.

*​*
*


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

العنب يقلل الإصابة بالقلب والسكري بعد مجموعة تجارب

26/05/2010 11:57:49

​
هل يتصور أحد أن تناول العنب يبطئ المسلسل المؤدي إلى ارتفاع ضغط الدم ومقاومة الجسم للأنسولين، اللذين يسببان بدورهما 







*أمراض القلب والنوع الثاني من داء البول السكري الذي يُحَذَّر مرضاه من استهلاك العنب؟**يبحث علماء بجامعة متشيغن في قرائن عن تأثير العنب في خفض عوامل ومخاطر تتصل بأمراض القلب والشرايين ومتلازمة الأيض. ويعزى هذا التأثير إلى الكيماويات النباتية، وهي مضادات أكسدة طبيعية موجودة في العنب، بحسب ساينس ديلي.*
*وتشمل متلازمة الأيض أعراضا متعددة كزيادة شحوم ومحيط البطن وارتفاع مستويات الدهون الثلاثية في الدم وارتفاع ضغط الدم وانخفاض تحمل الغلوكوز وارتفاع مؤشر الالتهاب بالجسم، ووجودها نذير بأمراض القلب والنوع الثاني من السكري.**وأجريت الدراسة على حيوانات المختبر، وعرضت حصيلتها في مؤتمر البيولوجية التجريبية المنعقد مؤخرا بمدينة أنَهايم بولاية كاليفورنيا، وقد أظهرت نتائج مشجعة تدل على أن الحمية الغنية بالعنب تساعد على منع مخاطر الإصابة بمتلازمة الأيض.**ودرس الباحثون تأثير أنواع من العنب العادي الأخضر والأحمر والأسود المخلوطة في صورة مسحوق، وأضافوها إلى حمية فئران المختبر العالية الدهون والمحاكية لنمط الغذاء الأميركي، وكانت جميع الفئران المستخدمة من سلالة معرضة وراثيا لزيادة الوزن. 

**ثم أجريت مقارنات بين فئران تلقت حمية غنية بالعنب وأخرى للضبط تلقت حمية بدون مسحوق العنب. وأضافوا سعرات وسكريات لفئران الضبط لمعادلة مثيلاتها الموجودة بمسحوق العنب.**وبعد ثلاثة أشهر، كان لدى الفئران ذوي الحمية الغنية بالعنب ضغط دم أقل ولها وظائف قلب أفضل ومؤشرات أقل على التهاب القلب والدم، مقارنة بفئران الحمية الخالية من العنب.**وأظهرت المجموعة الأولى انخفاضا في الدهون الثلاثية وتحسُّنا في تحمل الغلوكوز. ولوحظت هذه التأثيرات رغم عدم تغير أوزان فئران الحمية الغنية بالعنب.**وأظهرت الدراسة أن اتباع حمية غنية بالعنب قد يكون له تأثير واسع في احتمال الإصابة بأمراض القلب ومتلازمة الأيض والمخاطر المتصلة بها.**وفسر فريق البحث هذه النتيجة بأن الكيماويات النباتية كانت ناشطة في حماية خلايا القلب من تأثيرات متلازمة الأيض الضارة، حيث تمت السيطرة على التهاب القلب والحفاظ على وظيفته لدى فئران حمية العنب بشكل أفضل كثيرا.**كذلك، درس الباحثون علامات الالتهاب والعطب الناجم عن الأكسدة ومؤشرات جزيئية أخرى على إجهاد القلب لدى المجموعتين، فحقق فئران حمية العنب أقل مستويات من هذه المؤشرات، مقارنة بالمجموعة الأخرى.**وبحسب الدراسة، قد يُغَيّر استهلاك العنب مسار المسلسل المؤدي إلى أمراض القلب، بإطالة الوقت بين بداية أعراض متلازمة الأيض وبداية إصابة وتشخيص المريض بها. وقد يؤخر خفض عوامل الإصابة ظهور السكري أو أمراض القلب، أو يقلل خطورتها وأعباءها الصحية.**يذكر أن الأبحاث المتعلقة بالعنب والفواكه الأخرى الغنية بمستويات عالية من الكيماويات النباتية المضادة للأكسدة تتواصل بشكل واعد.**وتخطط جامعة متشيغن لمزيد من البحوث هذا الصيف، إذ تبدأ تجربة سريرية لاختبار تأثير استهلاك منتجات العنب في عوامل الإصابة بأمراض القلب.**وبحسب الباحثين، يمكن افتراض أن الغذاء المحتوي على الفاكهة الغنية بالكيماويات النباتية كالعنب قد يفيد البشر، مع أن الدراسة لا تحدد ما ينبغي للبشر فعله. 

**وينصح الباحثون الناس الراغبين في خفض ضغط الدم ومخاطر الإصابة بالسكري أو مساعدة القلب الواهن على الاحتفاظ بأكبر قدرة ضخ ممكنة، باتباع النصائح المجربة والمصدقة من حيث تناول الغذاء الصحي منخفض المحتوى من الدهون المشبعة والكولسترول، وتحقيق الوزن المنشود وزيادة النشاط البدني.

*​*
*


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

الشاي المغربي يساعد على حرق الدهون 

26/05/2010 12:01:12

​
أكدت دراسة حديثة أن الشاي المغربي ليس فقط جزءاً من تراث أهل المغرب بل عنصر مهم في تغذية الجسم وتخليصه 








*من السموم لاعتماده على أوراق الشاي الأخضر التي تعد كنزاً من المعادن المتنوعة ومحفزاً قوياً على حرق الدهون.**وأوضحت الدراسة طبقاً لما ورد بـ"وكالة الأنباء الكويتية"، أن الشاي الأخضر يحتوي على الكثير من الفيتامينات والمعادن مثل فيتامين "سي"، وذلك بمقادير موازية للموجودة في الليمون مع مجموعة كبيرة من فيتامينات "بي"، مؤكدة أن خمسة أكواب من الشاي الأخضر يومياً توفر خمسة في المائة من المنجنيز، كما أنه غني أيضاً بمادة "الفلورايد" التي تحتاجها الأسنان.**وقد ساهمت تلك الفوائد في انتشار الشاي المغربي في كل الدول العربية وبعض الدول الأجنبية التي يعيش فيها العرب حيث يجده مرتادو المطاعم والمقاهي ضمن قائمة المشروبات الساخنة.
*​*
*


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

بذرة الكتان لمحاربة الكولسترول لدى الرجال

25/05/2010 16:40

​
يعرف الكتان علميًا باسم (Linum Usitatissimum) وينتمي الى الفصيلة الكتانية. أما الجزء المستخدم منه فيتمثل بالبذور والزيت.








*هذا وتعتبر المناطق المعتدلة، بأوروبا وآسيا، الموطن الأصلي لنبات الكتان. حاليًا، يتم زرعه في جميع أنحاء العالم للاستفادة من أليافه وبذوره وزيته. في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، يتم زرع الكتان منذ آلاف السنين(ستة آلاف سنة على الأقل) بسبب التقدير الذي حظي به هناك كعشبة طبية استثنائية. في المقام الأول، يجري استخدام بذر الكتان لعلاج الحصبة. ويكفي اضافة ملعقة كبيرة من مسحوق بذور الكتان الى ابريق يحتوي على كوب من الماء. ثم يوضع الابريق على النار، حتى درجة الغليان. بعد ذلك، يُرفع الابريق من على النار ويُترك جانباً لمدة عشر دقائق، كما الشاي. ثم يصفى ويشرب منه كوب يوميًا.**على صعيد المحتويات الكيميائية للكتان، فان بذوره تحتوي على الزيت بنسبة تتراوح بين 40 الى 50 في المئة. ونجد، بين أبرز مكوناته، تشكيلة من البروتينات وحمض اللينولينيك وغلوكوزيدات اللينامارين. يذكر أنه يتم استخراج الزيت الحار منه أيضاً.**بالنسبة لآخر المستجدات، المتعلقة ببذر الكتان، يفيدنا الباحثون الأميركيون، في جامعة “يووا” (Iowa)، أن الرجال الذين يعانون من مستويات كولسترول عالية والذين لا يريدون تعاطي الأدوية يمكنهم الاستفادة من منافع بذور الكتان القادرة على تخفيض مستويات الدهون السامة بالدم. وتشير النتائج المتعلقة بدراسة خضع لها متطوعين ومتطوعات، يعانون من مصائب الكولسترول العالي، الى أن 90 في المئة من الرجال نجحوا في قطع نسبة الكولسترول بالدم بنسبة 10 في المئة على بعد ثلاثة شهور من تعاطي بذور الكتان، يوميًا. أما المتطوعات فانهن لم يستفدن قط من هذه الطريقة الطبيعية الجديدة، لمحاربة ارتفاع الكولسترول بالدم.
*​*
*


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

الفاكهة والخضار يكسب الجلد لوناً وردياً متوهجاً 

25/05/2010 13:05

​
يساعد تناول الفاكهة والخضار الطازجة على تغيير لون الجلد وجعله وردياً ومتوهجاً وأكثر صحة من الاستلقاء في الشمس لساعات طويلة أو استخدام فرش التسمير. 







*وقال الباحث إيان ستيفن من جامعة بريستول لصحيفة الدايلي مايل يوم الاثنين " قدمنا دليلاً يؤكد على أن تناول الكثير من الفاكهة والخضار يؤثر على لون الجلد". 
وأضاف ستيفن إن قضم تفاحة أو تناول الجزر والملفوف والسبانخ والبندورة والفلفل الحلو والمشمش والكريب فروت والبطيخ والخوخ والدراق، عدا عن احتوائها على الألياف الطبيعية المفيدة للجسم والفيتامينات، فإنها تكسب الجلد اللون الوردي الجميل الذي يطمح الكثيرون في الحصول عليه. 
وقال إن معظم الناس يفضلون الحصول على جلد سليم عن طريق تناول الخضار والفاكهة بدل الاستلقاء في الشمس أو فرش التسمير، مضيفاًَ أن مادة الكاروتينويدز الموجودة في حوالي 600 نوع مختلف من أنواع الصبغيات في النباتات هي "المركبات السحرية" لإكساب الجلد ذلك التوهج الذي يجعل المرء جذاباً في نظر الغير. 
وأجرى الباحثون في الجامعة تجربة طلبوا فيها من متطوعين تناول 5 حبات فاكهة وخضار يومياً لفترة لا تقل عن شهر ثم التقطوا لهم صوراً قبل وبعد ذلك وعرضوها على غرباء فلاحظوا فوراً الفرق بين لون جلودهم في البداية ولونها المتوهج والجميل والصحي بعد ذلك. 
وقال استاذ علم النفس من جامعة أندروز، دافيد بيريت " معظم الناس لا يعرفون تأثير الأغذية على لون الجلد..لقد فوجئنا كثيراً بهذه النتيجة*​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

تناول الشعير يضبط مستوى السكر في الدم 

24/05/2010 17:43:47

​
أكدت دراسة حديثة أن الشعير يفيد في ضبط مستوي السكر في الدم‏,‏ وخفض احتمالات زيادة الوزن ومخاطر الإصابة بالبدانة‏،








*واحتمالات الإصابة بأمراض أخرى مثل، النوع الثاني من السكر وأمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية‏.
وأشارت الدراسة ، إلى أن إضافة منتجات حبوب الشعير الكاملة ذات الإستجابة البطيئة لمستويات سكر الدم والغنية بالألياف الغذائية والنشا المقاوم للذوبان والامتصاص‏,‏ إلا الوجبات التجريبية تحسن فعالية الأنسولين لدى مرضى السكر‏.
يذكر أن منتجات الشعير غنية بالكربوهيدرات غير القابلة للهضم والاستيعاب‏,‏ مثل الألياف الغذائية والنشأ المقاوم للامتصاص ـ وهى مواد تسهل تنظيم مستويات السكر في الدم من خلال آلية تخمير تقوم بها كائنات حية دقيقة في القناة الهضمية‏*​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

تناول عصير الشمندر يزيد قوة التحمل لديكم !

23/05/2010 14:11:19


أكد علماء بريطانيون أن عصير الشمندر يزيد القدرة على التحمّل ويساعد العضلات على القيام بمجهود إضافي خلال التمارين الرياضية مثل ركوب الدراجات الهوائية وما شابه.








*وذكرت وكالة "برس أسوشييشن" أن الدراسة التي أعدها علماء بريطانيون ركزت على رجال تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 19 و 38 سنة مارسوا رياضة ركوب الدراجات بعد أن شربوا نصف لتر من عصير الشمندر يومياً ولفترة أسبوع فساعدهم ذلك على ممارسة هذه الهواية لفترة أطول وبنسبة 16% قبل الشعور بالتعب، طبقاً لما ورد بجريدة "الراية القطرية" الخميس.**ومن جانبه، أوضح البروفيسور أندي جونز الذي قاد فريق البحث من كلية الرياضة والعلوم الصحية في جامعة أكستر، أن عصير الشمندر الغني بمادة النيترات يزيد قوة التحمل.**وتوصل العلماء إلى أن عصير الشمندر ضاعف كمية النيترات في دم المتطوعين وخفّض المستوى الذي تستخدمه العضلات كمصدر أساسي للطاقة، وبأنه ساعدها على العمل بفعالية أكبر وقلص حجم الأوكسجين الذي تحتاجه سواء في التمارين الخفيفة أو القوية.

*​*
*


----------



## ريما 14 (30 مايو 2010)

دايما عم بتعلم منكي لهادي المواضيع المفيدة

تحياتي حبيبتي


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> دايما عم بتعلم منكي لهادي المواضيع المفيدة
> 
> تحياتي حبيبتي


 
ميرسي حبيبتي 
كلناا طور التعلم واحنااا تلاميذ ربنا
ربنا يبااركك


----------

